# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Ενισχυτές >  >  Υπεροδηγιση linear fm

## aris52

Παιδια κατασκευαζω ενα πομπο στα fm το pll βγαζει σταθερα 7 watt αντιθετως με το linear που δεχετε 1 watt στην εισοδο του για να αποδοση 150 watt Τι μπορω να κανω εδω? :Blush:

----------


## JOUN

Χρειαζεσαι εναν rf attenuator 8db χοντρικα.Ψαχνεις κατι ετοιμο να υποθεσω;
Καλυτερα νομιζω να χαμηλωσεις λιγο την ταση του λινεαρ και να βαλεις εναν 6db που βρισκεται ποιο ευκολα.

----------


## aris52

> Χρειαζεσαι εναν rf attenuator 8db χοντρικα.Ψαχνεις κατι ετοιμο να υποθεσω;
> Καλυτερα νομιζω να χαμηλωσεις λιγο την ταση του λινεαρ και να βαλεις εναν 6db που βρισκεται ποιο ευκολα.



http://www.ebay.com/itm/Golden-2W-SM...1766?hash=item

----------


## staurosv

πιο  τρανζιστορ  blf177  κανε ρυθμιζομενο  σε ισχυ   το  πλλ...

----------


## SeAfasia

> πιο  τρανζιστορ  blf177  κανε ρυθμιζομενο  σε ισχυ   το  πλλ...



δλδ Σταύρο;

----------


## aris52

> πιο  τρανζιστορ  blf177  κανε ρυθμιζομενο  σε ισχυ   το  πλλ...



Σωστος εχω το BLF 177 To pll ειναι ρυθμιζομενο απο ο1 εως 7 αλλα ολα θα μπουν σε ενα κουτι και θα φυγη απο τα χερια μου

----------


## staurosv

βαλε προστασια απο υπεροδηγηση...

----------


## SeAfasia

*" fm το pll βγαζει σταθερα 7 watt αντιθετως με το linear που δεχετε 1 watt στην εισοδο του για να αποδοση 150 watt "*

δλδ ο κατασκευαστής του τρανζιστορ ισχύος είναι βλαξ που λέει ότι χρειάζεται 1 watt;

----------


## aris52

oxi Κωστα δεν ειναι βλαξ Ο κατασκευαστης του πομπου εγω δηλαδι ειμαι αρχαριος στα ηλεκτρονικα στο παρων δεν εχω αλλο πλλ ποu να βγαζη 1 watt Tωρα αυτο που ρωτησα ειναι αν μπορω ενδιαμεσα να χαμιλωσω την rf ωστε να μην καψω το τρανζιστορ Παιδια συνχωρεστε με αν ρωταω χαζα πραγματα προσπαθω να μαθω το χομπι μου Αλλιως με βλεπω για το καφενειο που δεν το γουσταρω και πολυ σαν συνταξιοτχος παππους που ειμαι

----------


## liat

> ... To pll ειναι ρυθμιζομενο απο ο1 εως 7 ...







> ... δεν εχω αλλο πλλ ποu να βγαζη 1 watt ...ι



Νεκτάριε το pll σου είναι ή όχι ρυθμιζόμενης ισχύος; Αν όχι, πρέπει να μειωθεί η ισχύς σε αυτή που απαιτεί το επόμενο στάδιο, δηλαδή στο 1W.
Θεωρώντας ότι δεν είναι, ζητάς επομένως μείωση κατά 8,45098db, όπως έγραψε παραπάνω ο JOUN.
Για την κατασκευή ενός Pi Attenuator (που θα επιφέρει αυτήν την εξασθένηση), θα χρειαστείς δύο αντιστάσεις των 116Ω και μία των 52Ω (http://chemandy.com/calculators/matc...calculator.htm).
Οι πλησιέστερες τιμές είναι των 120Ω και 51Ω.
Βέβαια, να ληφθεί υπόψη ότι οι τιμές των αντιστάσεων σπάνια ανταποκρίνονται στις ονομαστικές, οπότε θα υπάρχει και η ανάλογη απόκλιση στην εξασθένηση.

*edit*
Καλύτερα στη θέση της 51Ω να βάλεις 56Ω και των 120Ω να βάλεις 110Ω, επειδή στην πρώτη περίπτωση θα έχεις μείωση κατά 7,75db ενώ στη δεύτερη κατά 8,43db (πιο κοντά στο επιθυμητό).

----------


## aris52

> Νεκτάριε το pll σου είναι ή όχι ρυθμιζόμενης ισχύος; Αν όχι, πρέπει να μειωθεί η ισχύς σε αυτή που απαιτεί το επόμενο στάδιο, δηλαδή στο 1W.
> Θεωρώντας ότι δεν είναι, ζητάς επομένως μείωση κατά 8,45098db, όπως έγραψε παραπάνω ο JOUN.
> Για την κατασκευή ενός Pi Attenuator (που θα επιφέρει αυτήν την εξασθένηση), θα χρειαστείς δύο αντιστάσεις των 116Ω και μία των 52Ω (http://chemandy.com/calculators/matc...calculator.htm).
> Οι πλησιέστερες τιμές είναι των 120Ω και 51Ω.
> Βέβαια, να ληφθεί υπόψη ότι οι τιμές των αντιστάσεων σπάνια ανταποκρίνονται στις ονομαστικές, οπότε θα υπάρχει και η ανάλογη απόκλιση στην εξασθένηση.
> 
> *edit*
> Καλύτερα στη θέση της 51Ω να βάλεις 56Ω και των 120Ω να βάλεις 110Ω, επειδή στην πρώτη περίπτωση θα έχεις μείωση κατά 7,75db ενώ στη δεύτερη κατά 8,43db (πιο κοντά στο επιθυμητό).



Ευχαρηστω πολυ το εφαρμωσα και ειδα 1.2 watt στη bert Tο πλλ ειναι ρυθμιζομενο απο displat αλλα δεν εχω προστασια και το μηχανιμα φευγει απο τα χερια μου

----------


## JOUN

Νομιζω ομως οτι ξεχνας το θεμα της ισχυος που μπορει να δεχτει ο εξασθενητης..Ποσα watt ειναι οι αντιστασεις που εβαλες;
Αν δεν ειναι πανω απο 7W(δυσκολο να βρεις τοσο μεγαλη) δεν θα αντεξει πολυ..

Ασχετο: δηλ στο aris52 το 52 ειναι το ετος γεννησης σου;

----------


## SeAfasia

> oxi Κωστα δεν ειναι βλαξ Ο κατασκευαστης του πομπου εγω δηλαδι ειμαι αρχαριος στα ηλεκτρονικα στο παρων δεν εχω αλλο πλλ ποu να βγαζη 1 watt Tωρα αυτο που ρωτησα ειναι αν μπορω ενδιαμεσα να χαμιλωσω την rf ωστε να μην καψω το τρανζιστορ Παιδια συνχωρεστε με αν ρωταω χαζα πραγματα προσπαθω να μαθω το χομπι μου Αλλιως με βλεπω για το καφενειο που δεν το γουσταρω και πολυ σαν συνταξιοτχος παππους που ειμαι



δεν είναι για σένα και δεν ρωτάς χαζά πράγματα,συμφωνώ με τον liat... :Biggrin:

----------


## liat

> Νομιζω ομως οτι ξεχνας το θεμα της ισχυος που μπορει να δεχτει ο εξασθενητης..Ποσα watt ειναι οι αντιστασεις που εβαλες;
> *Αν δεν ειναι πανω απο 7W*(δυσκολο να βρεις τοσο μεγαλη) δεν θα αντεξει πολυ..
> 
> Ασχετο: δηλ στο aris52 το 52 ειναι το ετος γεννησης σου;



Επειδή κι εγώ είμαι στην ίδια συνομοταξία με τον Νεκτάριο (ηλικιακά και από πλευράς γνώσεων, ή καλύτερα άγνοιας, με τα ηλεκτρονικά),
η ισχύς των αντιστάσεων πρέπει να είναι όση η προς εξασθένηση ισχύς;

----------


## JOUN

Η ισχυς της sunt in πρεπει να ειναι τουλαχιστον 7W η καλυτερα 10W για να εχεις και ενα περιθωριο..
Επειδη ομως δεν θα βρεις αντισταση 10w ανθρακα πρεπει να μπουν 5 αντιστασεις 620 Ω 2W παραλληλα στην εισοδο.
Ετσι θα εχεις συνολικα 124Ω στην εισοδο και 10W ισχυ συνολικα.Στην εξοδο μπορεις να βαλεις μια αντισταση 120Ω 2W οπως ειπες.Θεωρητικα δεν θα υπαρχει τελεια προσαρμογη αφου απο την μια εχουμε 124Ω και απο την αλλη 120Ω αλλα αυτο ισχυει ετσι κι αλλιως λογω των ανοχων των αντιστασεων.

Δεν εχω κανει κατι αναλογο αλλα πιστευω οτι ετσι ειναι..Αν κανω λαθος το πολυ πολυ να βαλεις να σου βγει ο εξασθενητης για περισσοτερη ισχυ απ'οτι χρειαζεσαι.

----------


## aris52

Τουβλακια ειναι ζεστενονται λιγακι αλλα οταν τισ εβαλα πανω στην ψυχτρα του λινεαρ με παστα σιλικον ηρθανε στα ισια τους Παιδες ειμαι 57 ετων νεαρος Oταν λεω τουβλακια ενοω resistor 10 watt που ειχα διοτι οντως με 2 watt ανθρακα καιγανε και δουλευουν αψωγα τωρα

----------


## JOUN

ΟΧΙ ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΕ!!
Με τιποτα μην βαλεις τουβλακια!Εχουν μεσα συρμα το οποιο στις συχνοτητες αυτες αλλαζει παρα πολυ την αντισταση εισοδου του εξασθενητη με αποτελεσμα να εχεις παρα πολλα στασιμα.
Βγαλτες αμεσως και μην το ξαναδουλεψεις αλλιως στην καλυτερη περιπτωση θα σου κλεινει το PLL απο προστασια στασιμων και στην χειροτερη θα σου καει το τρανζιστορ εξοδου.
Ο σωστος τροπος ειναι να βαλεις παραλληλα αντιστασεις ανθρακα 2W για να πετυχεις την επιθυμητη ισχυ.

----------


## aris52

> ΟΧΙ ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΕ!!
> Με τιποτα μην βαλεις τουβλακια!Εχουν μεσα συρμα το οποιο στις συχνοτητες αυτες αλλαζει παρα πολυ την αντισταση εισοδου του εξασθενητη με αποτελεσμα να εχεις παρα πολλα στασιμα.
> Βγαλτες αμεσως και μην το ξαναδουλεψεις αλλιως στην καλυτερη περιπτωση θα σου κλεινει το PLL απο προστασια στασιμων και στην χειροτερη θα σου καει το τρανζιστορ εξοδου.
> Ο σωστος τροπος ειναι να βαλεις παραλληλα αντιστασεις ανθρακα 2W για να πετυχεις την επιθυμητη ισχυ.



της βγαζω αμεσως και βαζω 5 των 2 watt 620 ωμ παραληαλα κιαι μια 120 ωμ εξοδο και σας λεω αποτελασμα

----------


## aris52

Λοιπον θερμοκρασια αρκετη πανω στης αντιστασης η ισχυ που βλεπω με την bert ειναι περηπου στα 2 watt να πεξω λυγο με την αντισταση εξοδου ωστε να το φερω στο επιθυμιτο αποτελεσμα?

----------


## JOUN

Nεκταριε συγγνωμη εκανα λαθος απο βιασυνη στην τιμη της αντιστασης εξοδου.
Πρεπει να ειναι 56Ω οπως σου ειπαν παραπανω.Ετσι θα εισαι παλι στα 1.2W οπως και προηγουμενως.

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

Καλημέρα σε όλους.Άρη δοκίμασε και αυτό υπολογίζει και την ισχύ των αντιστάσεων.
https://a29.veron.nl/hams/pa1b/pa1b-...or-calculator/

----------

aris52 (24-11-16), 

liat (24-11-16), 

SV1EDG (25-11-16)

----------


## aris52

Καλημερα σε ολους Γιωργο εβαλα 56 ωμ οπως μου ειπες 1.3 watt στη εξοδο του πλλ χαμιλωσα και λιγο οσο επερνε την τασι στο λινεαρ και ειδα στην 1 εντολη display 12 βαττ στι 2  18 βαττ  στη 3  36 βαττ στη 4 65 βαττ στη 5 90 βαττ στη 6 112 βατ και στην 7 141 βαττ  Το μηχανακι απο χθες εως και τωρα που δουλευει στην γεφυρα ειναι αψογο και παγωμενο

----------


## aris52

Νικο ευχαριστω μαλον ειμαι οκει τωρα

----------


## liat

JOUN, επομένως εγώ που θέλω να πετύχω εξασθένηση 17dB από 2W σε 40mW, για να πλησιάσω πιο κοντά στις τιμές τις θεωρητικές (αριστερό μέρος εικόνας),
μπορώ να φτιάξω attenuator όπως στο δεξί μέρος της φωτογραφίας;

----------

aris52 (24-11-16)

----------


## JOUN

Δεν εχω κανει τους υπολογισμους,πιστευω τους εκανες εσυ.
Οι αντιστασεις παντα εχουν ανοχες αλλα οσο ποιο κοντα εισαι στο ζητουμενο νουμερο τοσο το καλυτερο.
Απλως αφησε ενα περιθωριο ισχυος δηλ. κανε τις αντιστασεις στην εισοδο 2W την καθεμια και τις αλλες 1W την καθεμια για να μην δουλευουν στο οριο.

----------

aris52 (24-11-16)

----------


## JOUN

> Καλημέρα σε όλους.Άρη δοκίμασε και αυτό υπολογίζει και την ισχύ των αντιστάσεων.
> https://a29.veron.nl/hams/pa1b/pa1b-...or-calculator/



Πολυ καλο!

----------


## staurosv

το blf 177 θελει 3-4w οδηγηση  για αυτο   κατεβασε  το  pll rdvv  στα 12v  και  εισαι  οκ  γιατι  στην καλυτερη περιπτωση  και  με  ταση  13,8  σου  δινει  το  2sc1971  6-8w  στα  12  βγαζει  5w  το εχω  δοκιμασμενο  και  βαλε  ενα   αμερομετρο  στην προσωψη  για  να  μην το  καψεις  να  το  δουλευεις  το  λινεαρ  48v ταση και  4a καταναλοση στο τερμα  και 12v το pll  τοσο  απλα...............

----------


## aris52

> το blf 177 θελει 3-4w οδηγηση  για αυτο   κατεβασε  το  pll rdvv  στα 12v  και  εισαι  οκ  γιατι  στην καλυτερη περιπτωση  και  με  ταση  13,8  σου  δινει  το  2sc1971  6-8w  στα  12  βγαζει  5w  το εχω  δοκιμασμενο  και  βαλε  ενα   αμερομετρο  στην προσωψη  για  να  μην το  καψεις  να  το  δουλευεις  το  λινεαρ  48v ταση και  4a καταναλοση στο τερμα  και 12v το pll  τοσο  απλα...............



Σταυρο καλημέρα το pll όντως στα 13.8 βγάζει 7 watt με το 2σκ εγώ το δουλεύω με 11.8 volt και δίνη έτσι 4 και κάτι watt το linear δουλεύει με 47.6 volt 10 ampere είναι πλακέτα ΑΣΠΙΣ με οδήγηση rd πάνω στη πλακέτα

----------


## CybEng

> JOUN, επομένως εγώ που θέλω να πετύχω εξασθένηση 17dB από 2W σε 40mW, για να πλησιάσω πιο κοντά στις τιμές τις θεωρητικές (αριστερό μέρος εικόνας),
> μπορώ να φτιάξω attenuator όπως στο δεξί μέρος της φωτογραφίας;



Η ισχύς των αντιστάσεων εισόδου στο ισοδύναμο κύκλωμα (δεξιά) είναι λάθος.

Εάν θες να μοιράσεις ισοδύναμα μια ισχύ 2W επί δύο παραλλήλων αντιστάσεων (1W έκαστη) τότε θα πρέπει οι παράλληλες αντιστάσεις να έχουν την ίδια τιμή σε Ω. Στο κύκλωμα που παρέθεσες, επί της αντιστάσεως 120Ω θα έχεις περισσότερο από 1W ισχύ και αντίστοιχα επί της αντιστάσεως 150Ω θα έχεις λιγότερο από 1W , άρα η 120Ω αργά ή γρήγορα θα δει τα ραδίκια ανάποδα  :Smile:

----------

